# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  MagDani

## lossar

No puedo resistirme a felicitarte, eres un tipo que merece la pena ser conocido.

Ojala este año podamos volver a tener la oportunidadde volver a tomarnos una cervecita juntos.

PD. Recuerdos a "tu jefa"

----------


## luis_bcn

muchisimas felicidades ,que tengas un dia lleno de magia.
un abrazo

----------


## mayico

Pues eso, felicidades, y... que si quieres contratar a alguien para tu fiesta... jejejee, hoy estamos libres jejeje Pasalo biennnnnnnnn

----------


## sann

Felicicades ! cuantos van ya? jej seguro que el mejor regalo un exitazo de actuacion el sabado ! ! nos vemos ! cuidate que ya tienes una edad eh... jejeje

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Dani!!... Que cumplas muchos más....

----------


## t.barrie

Moltes felicitats!!

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas Felicidades DANI!! 

como bien dice lossar... "eres un tipo que merece la pena ser conocido"  :Cool: 

A ver si volvemos a coincidir otra vez

Saludos

----------


## b12jose

Pues muchas felicidades Dani!! A pasarlo genial este día!!

----------


## MagDani

EHHH chicos muchas gracias, que ilusión me hace, de verdad.

Sann, van 39 que no son tantos como parecen.
Lossar, le daré recuerdos a mi jefa de tu parte y de paso la felicito por que ella también los cumple hoy, cosas que tiene la vida.

Gracias a todos

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades!!! MagDani!!!! que día más bueno para nacer!! eh!!!!

----------


## 7deTrebol

Felicidades!! jaj tambien coincide con el nacimiento de Harry Houidini

----------


## Pulgas

¡Un abrazo enorme, campeón!
(Ah, y felicidades)

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Dani!!! :D

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades Dani y señora.

----------


## Tovaric

Felicidades Dani, te he mandado otro mensaje de felicitación a tu perfil porque no había visto este apartado antes, así que quedas felicitado dos veces. Que te regalen muchas cositas mágicas.
un saludo.

----------


## danielo

muchas felicidades dani espero que tengas un cumpleaños muy magico.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias a todos, lo celebre con la familia intima, vamos que me fui a comer con mi  mujer, que como ya he dicho también era su cumpleaños y a la noche los niños querían ir a celebrarlo a McDonals, vamos que poco mas y nos ponen la corona de cumple, jejeje.
El Domingo invitaremos al resto de la familia a merendar un chocolate con algo para mojar.

----------


## Ritxi

Dani, las mejores fiestas son con los íntimos  :Smile1:

----------


## Moñiño

Felicidades artista. Que pena no poder ir mañana a veros (Te has librado de un buen tiron de orejas) pero es que actuo yo a la misma hora. Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Moñiño, anoche tuvimos ensayo general, en el propio teatro y hoy casi no he pegado ojo, dentro de un rato me voy que tenemos otro ensayo y esta tarde.... la función.

Gracias a todos

----------


## SOFTVADER

Bueno pues yo tampoco voy a ser menos y tambien te felicito dani,muchas felicidades aunque sean atrasadas.
Un abrazo.

----------

